# Steering wheel shakes at approx 60



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

I been having an issue with my steering wheel asking approx 60mph. Still doing the same after the alingment, what else to look into that could be causing it


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Out-of-round tires.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Out of round tires as Groucho said -- although some people have said the problem is with the brake rotors. Can't imagine that to be the case, though, as that would cause pulsation under braking.

Try moving the front tires to the back -- and see if the problem changes any. If it does -- it's your rubber.


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

I get the same problem with my '04 M6. If I go above or below 60mph by 5-10 mph, it stops shaking. I have Exclaim UHP tires all around (the previous owner's choice, not mine). I thought it was a normal thing with the car, but if it's not please let me know.


----------



## Strychnine (Jul 10, 2006)

Have the tires been balanced since they were mounted?


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

If you have an 04, alot of them were shipped with a bad batch of tires. If this is the propblem that you have you'll need to have a Hunter force balance done on them. A typical balance will not solve the problem. I had to have one done by the dealer the day I picked up the car in March 04. This problem was exactly like you stated, steering wheel shakes at 60 or 65 mph, and many cars had this problem


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

I am a master mechanic and work at a tire shop. I hope this information can help everyone. If your vibration is below 30 mph it is separated, above 30 it is balance. If the vibration is in the steering wheel, it is the front tires. If it is in the body or seats, it is the rear. Vibration under acceleration only is the drive shaft bolts loose(happened twice to me). Warped rotors will vibrate under braking only. An alignment issue will never cause a vibration. The alignment should be checked every 12,000 miles. I recommend purchasing a lifetime warranty alignment. A pull will not cause tire wear. It is the things you don't feel (toe and camber) that cause wear. With the high caster on these cars, I recommend rotating the tires at least every 3,000 miles. This will reduce the chances of the front tires cupping and having edge wear. It will also keep the rear tires from wearing out in the center as much. This is also a good time to check the oil level. With synthetic oil, you can loose as much as 4 quarts of oil over a 6,000 mile time frame. If anyone has any questions, feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

QSGTO said:


> I am a master mechanic and work at a tire shop. I hope this information can help everyone. If your vibration is below 30 mph it is separated, above 30 it is balance. If the vibration is in the steering wheel, it is the front tires. If it is in the body or seats, it is the rear. Vibration under acceleration only is the drive shaft bolts loose(happened twice to me). Warped rotors will vibrate under braking only. An alignment issue will never cause a vibration. The alignment should be checked every 12,000 miles. I recommend purchasing a lifetime warranty alignment. A pull will not cause tire wear. It is the things you don't feel (toe and camber) that cause wear. With the high caster on these cars, I recommend rotating the tires at least every 3,000 miles. This will reduce the chances of the front tires cupping and having edge wear. It will also keep the rear tires from wearing out in the center as much. This is also a good time to check the oil level. With synthetic oil, you can loose as much as 4 quarts of oil over a 6,000 mile time frame. If anyone has any questions, feel free to email me at [email protected]



Good information....

Vibrations can also come from bad CV joints and loose or worn wheel bearings. Obviously older vehicles would be more prone to these issues...



:cheers


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

New tires tomorrow I'll see how it goes


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

New tires, still shakes, still pulls


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Taxman said:


> New tires, still shakes, still pulls


Sounds like alignment. I had a 325 BMW that was notorious for it. The rotors had to be PERFECT for brake shimmy not to happen. If I set a little more camber+, the problem was much less pronounced.

Id make sure the camber, caster and toe were all in spec. MacPherson strut setups like ours have little or no camber or caster adjustment capability, leaving just toe for adjustment. In fact the GTO may have none. - Im not sure as I have not had it to the tire shop yet. You may want to install camber plates in the towers, as it is a fairly common thing to do with MacPherson suspension.

Have it checked out. You may want to do a check of the tires you bought by reading the reviews on tirerack.com. The ones you have might have a habit of tramlining, and this will make an alignment issue seem worse.

Good luck


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

bg2m8o said:


> Sounds like alignment. I had a 325 BMW that was notorious for it. The rotors had to be PERFECT for brake shimmy not to happen. If I set a little more camber+, the problem was much less pronounced.
> 
> Id make sure the camber, caster and toe were all in spec. MacPherson strut setups like ours have little or no camber or caster adjustment capability, leaving just toe for adjustment. In fact the GTO may have none. - Im not sure as I have not had it to the tire shop yet. You may want to install camber plates in the towers, as it is a fairly common thing to do with MacPherson suspension.
> 
> ...



Was alignmed on last Tuesday at Pontiac dealer, before they did it it just shook, now car pulls to the right also. Going in again Thursday


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Did the tire installer say anything to you about a bent or out-of-round wheel? What tires did you go with? 

BTW. If the camber and caster is not adjustable as I suspect it is not, those settings may be way out and the dealer wont say a thing. Maker sure you see the numbers and that they are in spec.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

bg2m8o said:


> Did the tire installer say anything to you about a bent or out-of-round wheel? What tires did you go with?
> 
> BTW. If the camber and caster is not adjustable as I suspect it is not, those settings may be way out and the dealer wont say a thing. Maker sure you see the numbers and that they are in spec.


I got the numbers before they aligned it, didnt get ones after.

Installer didnt see any problems my mom works for them so she got me a deal, not sure of tires, for what was cheap since its likely the tires will be destroyed by front end problem again or I wont keep car long


----------



## mdmike (Dec 5, 2006)

Taxman said:


> I been having an issue with my steering wheel asking approx 60mph. Still doing the same after the alingment, what else to look into that could be causing it


I had a problem for a while but if your sure the tires are balance. You need to torque your wheels to 55 foot pounds in a star pattern and then re-torque 95 foot pounds. Also if you don't have line locks to lock the front wheels you might want to have some press on the brakes as you are torque to lugs. Make sure the the wheel is not touching the ground when you torque. There is to much deflection in the hubs rotors to do it when the wheels are on the ground.


----------



## KC.MO.GTO (Jul 7, 2006)

I noticed on my m6 06 that the tires get out of round overnight and tend to vibrate for a few miles and I also get a hardly noticeable left to right movement of the steering wheel around 60 to 65 mph I have also noticed if the front tire psi is not exactly the same on both front tires it will pull just a few psi dif. and it really can make it pull hard


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

KC.MO.GTO said:


> I noticed on my m6 06 that the tires get out of round overnight and tend to vibrate for a few miles and I also get a hardly noticeable left to right movement of the steering wheel around 60 to 65 mph I have also noticed if the front tire psi is not exactly the same on both front tires it will pull just a few psi dif. and it really can make it pull hard


Mine happens anytime, you cant watch it bounce around when driving it, someone on passenger seat can easly see


----------



## KC.MO.GTO (Jul 7, 2006)

I would say you got a wheel that could be slightly bent sounds to me like you have tried everything but your wheels. I think I would have those checked next


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

KC, do you have the factory BFG T/A G-force? If so, then I'm with you on the tires flat-spotting over night. They suck.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I have not noticed any flat spots on my tires. *


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Well went in again today, according to them tires are out of balance, same thing I heard when the old tires were on it, thats why it shakes and pulls. After balanced, now the rotors are warped thats why it shakes and pulls, same day, wasnt A problem before the balancing, is now.....

And No call back from GM, again


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

hey taxman,
just curious did you get new tires from a tire and wheel place or gm dealer?


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *I have not noticed any flat spots on my tires. *


after looking at your avatar i'd say you have to have some flat spots somewhere! (j/k)  :lol:


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

nagoat said:


> hey taxman,
> just curious did you get new tires from a tire and wheel place or gm dealer?


wheel and tire place my mom works at, cost me about half of what dealer would have ran


----------



## Tony0131 (Sep 18, 2006)

*rotors*

GM sucks, I have been arguing with them about my AC and it tooks 6 months for a GM rep to come out to look at my 06 and he said nothing is wrong but now its 30 degrees cooler here so its not doing it. Now when i apply the brakes my steering wheel shakes and when i hit 75 mph the whole car shakes. I took it in to 2 dealerships and both wanted to keep the car overnight and make me pay for a rental. I have been dealing with 4 different dealerships here cause GM always says take to a different one, but the same problem occurs the mechanics don't know ****. The car only has 13k miles on it. I took it to a sears they looked at it right away and both front rotors are warpped. These dealerships and GM don't give 2 ****s about anything but taking your money. Now I have to go back and fight with them about this, the brake pads are still well over 50% left but yet the rotors are warpped.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

nagoat said:


> after looking at your avatar i'd say you have to have some flat spots somewhere! (j/k)  :lol:


*
That is a low blow. How dare you suggest Bertha causes flat spots.

She is the reason I get caught up on speed bumps, train tracks, when I bottom out when going over hills at high speeds. She may have incorporated a certain odor in the leather and after having the seats beefed up with air ride seats, the seat issues have been resolved.

I am appalled at your remark she may be the reason on flat spots. Love is blind ya know?
*


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *
> That is a low blow. How dare you suggest Bertha causes flat spots.
> 
> She is the reason I get caught up on speed bumps, train tracks, when I bottom out when going over hills at high speeds. She may have incorporated a certain odor in the leather and after having the seats beefed up with air ride seats, the seat issues have been resolved.
> ...


I guess love would have to be blind and in your case have no sense of olfactory either. :rofl:


----------

